# LGB Forney Decoder



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

i am looking for recomendations for a decoder to run an LGB Forney. In this case, smaller is better.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you want it to plug in, or are you willing to hardwire?

Plug in would probably be Massoth.

Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole project is to convert the locomotive to batteries & R/C. I will be stripping all existing wiring from the engine. I will be wiring in the decoder, not plugging it in. As for sound, I will be uising a Phoenix P-8.

One question is how may amps do I need to run an LGB Forney? Will it run OK with a 2 amp decoder?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You can use a small DCC decoder of your choice, 2A will do it. Feed that with an AIR Wire Converter. The Converter will also drive the drive the P8.


----------

